# Two toilet paper roll dispenser - Horizontal



## JPohling (May 5, 2016)

So I received a call from a Superintendent trying to get final on a project and the inspector has told him that we cannot use a two roll horizontal style toilet paper roll dispenser because only one of the rolls can comply with the 7"-9" to CL of roll requirement!!!!

We use these frequently, without any issue.  My perspective is it is like any other item and we really only need (1) to be compliant.  The other roll is a bonus.

Anyone have any code section that I can use to persuade this inspector?  California project.


----------



## mark handler (May 5, 2016)

It is not in the code. I have accepted it with the second roll at 9". based on the theory that longer reach is the issue


----------



## JPohling (May 9, 2016)

Turns out he has a bigger issue with the 5" deep shelf that is a part of the dispenser.  We are replacing with a double stacked roll dispenser.  Stacked roll dispenser is a hair under 6" deep.   ;(


----------



## Tonia Bond (Nov 7, 2016)

I think you you can check out for better living products for toilet paper roll dispensers. I've purchased them and they save space and they look stylish too. They have horizontal toilet paper roll dispenser as you've mentioned.


----------



## Yikes (Nov 11, 2016)

JPohling said:


> Turns out he has a bigger issue with the 5" deep shelf that is a part of the dispenser.  We are replacing with a double stacked roll dispenser.  Stacked roll dispenser is a hair under 6" deep.   ;(


What section of the code is violated by this?  
There is no limit in 604.3.2 on the amount that a dispenser and/or shelf can encroach into the toilet's required floor clearance.
(There _is_ a limit in 609.3 on how close it can get vertically to the the grab bar.)


----------



## mark handler (Nov 11, 2016)

Not totally correct. There are limits on mounting heights


----------



## Examiner (Nov 14, 2016)

If the dimension to setting the toilet paper holder is to the second one, would that be a problem with the first one being too close to the water closet?  The second TPH being the farther one from the edge of the WC bowl.  We also use the double type TPH on our projects.  However, sometimes the Owner has their own paper supply company, who also furnish the dispensers which are usually not ADA compliant anyway.  We tell the Owner that his vendor's supplied ones are not ADA compliant but it usually falls on deaf ears.


----------

